# nh light



## bizzy323 (Apr 18, 2005)

I seen some guys grow room set up and he had 2 250watt mh lights connected straight to a Deluxe Mogul Socket Size e39 With Grounded Power Cord without ballast.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 18, 2005)

Can`t help you there, kid - I`m no electrician. Help will be along...


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 18, 2005)

bizzy323 said:
			
		

> I seen some guys grow room set up and he had 2 250watt mh lights connected straight to a Deluxe Mogul Socket Size e39 With Grounded Power Cord without ballast.




Let us know how big the fire was !


----------

